# "Vagas" de frio neste Outono/Inverno



## RMO (15 Nov 2014 às 10:49)

Estive a ver a previsão no AccuWeather para a região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo e as temperaturas não são nada de especial... Tudo entre os 18 e 15 graus de máxima até ao final de Dezembro. Na app do IPMA há mesmo previsões de máximas acima de 20 graus em algumas localidades como Sesimbra ou Seixal para o final da próxima semana. Acho que não vai haver um único dia de Inverno realmente frio por aqui, com uma máxima de 10 a 12 graus (algo que costumava acontecer pelo menos uns 4 ou 5 dias por ano). Alguém consegue contrariar o meu pessimismo com base em modelos? Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2014 às 11:40)

Normalmente esse tipo de dias só costuma surgir a partir de Janeiro até Março com fluxo de leste. De resto é o lema do costume, se querem frio não podem ter chuva se querem chuva não podem ter frio.


----------



## RMO (16 Nov 2014 às 12:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Normalmente esse tipo de dias só costuma surgir a partir de Janeiro até Março com fluxo de leste. De resto é o lema do costume, se querem frio não podem ter chuva se querem chuva não podem ter frio.



Sim. Mas lembro-me de uns anos em que surgiram no final de Novembro/princípio de Dezembro. Vi mesmo agora a previsão do IPMA e dão máxima de 25ºC para Setúbal na Sexta-Feira dia 21 de Novembro e máximas acima de 20ºC de 20 a 24 em toda a região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo. Se isto se concretizar, não me lembro de nada parecido...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2014 às 12:43)

Se calhar é mais comum do que aquilo que tu pensas.  Até mesmo em Janeiro já tive mais de 20ºC várias vezes, este ano parece que a coisa está virada para água portanto vamos andar sempre com temperaturas altas, a não ser que venha o AA e o céu limpo se imponha com fluxo de leste. Por vezes Dezembro costuma ser mais frio porque entra em modo seco.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

A europa não está propriamente fria... há alguns cenários no final deste mês que apontam para um arrefecimento da europa.


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 10:51)

RMO disse:


> Sim. Mas lembro-me de uns anos em que surgiram no final de Novembro/princípio de Dezembro. Vi mesmo agora a previsão do IPMA e dão máxima de 25ºC para Setúbal na Sexta-Feira dia 21 de Novembro e máximas acima de 20ºC de 20 a 24 em toda a região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo. Se isto se concretizar, não me lembro de nada parecido...


 
Em condições normais , o frio " a sério "  só costuma aparecer em meados de dezembro , há que ter também alguma paciência .


----------



## pedrofreak (20 Jan 2015 às 09:38)

Frio a sério sente se mais em Janeiro....


----------

